# Trinity on the rise



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I have been analyzing the data on my webpage today and it looks like a pretty decent rise is coming downriver. Also the water temperature has plummeted considerably. I hope that this adds up to some good whites and crappie coming upstream. I'm ready for a little river white bass action.
TexasRiverData.com


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the data site, it sure is nice to see a good rise on the Trinity.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

You're welcome! I agree it is nice to see some fresh water coming downriver. I cant wait to get back to my fish camp and relax a little for a few days.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the data site. This should help the whites get into some of the creeks that have a shallow entrance. They have been going up river for while and we should start to see fish caught now.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Matt. I hope you find it useful!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

10,000CFper second at the dam this morning! Its been a long time since that has happened! I may take a drive over and take a few pictures.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Flyingvranch said:


> 10,000CFper second at the dam this morning! Its been a long time since that has happened! I may take a drive over and take a few pictures.


Take a good look at the powerhouse site just below the dam on the east side. What is happening there? Any construction started?

Glad to see someone taking over reporting on the river status.
It is difficult for me to contiue to do so from 30,000 ft in western Oklahoma. The Filipino has kept my fat old butt busy getting her new business ready to open.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok I just got back from a trip to the dam. Its full on there right now. All gates are open. I don't know how to post photos here, but I do have them up on my website on the Lake Livingston page. I guess I need figure out the photo deal on here. Anyway Sunbeam it looks like ground has been broken on the power plant, but no major construction in view yet. There are a bunch of large steel pipes stacked up and lots of mud. Of course the gazebo is long gone. On Browder's side there were just two bank fisherman, and one lone boat in the current below the gates. You can see him in the second photo.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

My tank is still low I need more rain.


Sent from the far reaches of outerspace.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Save your photos to photobucket and copy the URL and copy the past in the add a photo icon.


----------



## dmzap (Dec 14, 2010)

River was up and Nelson Creek full at fm3478 today.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, the river is up! And check out the site now, current photographs, very nice. Please keep it up Flyingvranch, I appreciate it and sure other fishermen do too.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

All 10 gates open at the dam yesterday..river is full!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

dmzap said:


> River was up and Nelson Creek full at fm3478 today.


Really good info!!!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

> Wow, the river is up! And check out the site now, current photographs, very nice. Please keep it up Flyingvranch, I appreciate it and sure other fishermen do too.


You are welcome and thanks for the compliments. Please send in any fishing reports or photos that you might have and I'll get them posted asap.

The more current photos that I can get of area creeks, rivers, and lakes will benefit us all. Just email them to me with a short description etc. and I will load them on the appropriate page. Thanks again all!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the site bud, just bookmarked. I'll link from my sites.
Good to see the rise, should start bumping things up!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I drove around today and took a few photos of the Trinity, White Rock Creek Ramp, and Nelson Creek for the website on the Trinity page. The river was flowing pretty good under the Riverside bridge and was full of debris as to be expected. Water was fairly muddy. Only one boat at the Riverside ramp. (Monday) The surrounding creeks are all pretty muddy with good flow into the main river channel. Nelson creek in particular had high water evidence about a foot under the bridge!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good info on the water conditions.
Today the south end was still clear enough for stripers and whites to bite slabs. I fished as far north as 2 miles north of the island.
The water looked pretty good really, still green and visibility good considering the rains.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Trinity river makes Lake Livingston the perfect lake for spawning whites :bounce: might even get a run down at the dam this year with all them gates wide open.Thanks for the web site flyingv,I like.
That guy is nut fishing down there with all them gates open,must be a new comer.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the fresh photos, Bud. I'm sure planning on working on the boat back between days working on the rental. It's been off the water way too long!!


----------

